# Hunter Allen Power Seminar Dec 4th & 5th



## kyle_ARB4U (Sep 22, 2010)

Check out the links below for a full rundown on this seminar! It's going to be a blast!

The Hunter Allen Seminar will include the following information:

*Group ride with Hunter Allen
*Types of power meters
*How to start training with power
*Measuring your threshold power & using it to develop accurate training zones for maximum results
*Quadrant analysis
*Utilizing fatigue profiles to track your strength & weaknesses
*Scoring workouts using: TSS, IF, & NP; tracking fitness using: CTL, ALT, &TSB
*Fitness vs. Form tracking using the performance management chart
*How to use power to track changes in your fitness

https://www.aroadbike4u.net/eBlast/Hunter_Allen_Seminar.jpg
https://www.aroadbike4u.net/eBlast/Hunter_Allen_Seminar_Side_2.jpg


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Kyle,

You need to fix your posts. You cannot just paste in a couple of links with this forum software because no one can see them. For images click on the mountain icon and paste in your link into the box. For page links, use the link button (click on the globe with the chain link), and put in your link. Also, you are linking to a web-site aroadbike4u.net that does not seem to exist, and the same page doesn't exist on aroadbike4u.com either.

Thanks.


----------

